# Aveeno baby products are toxic?



## sarbear

I just came across this list of 'toxic' ingredients used in body products... I checked my bottle of Aveeno baby wash, and it has some of the ingredients on this list (as do my shampoo and conditioner!):
http://myweb.westnet.com.au/ctarr/pa...dictionary.htm

I have been using Dr. Bronner's baby soap, but I have the aveeno around, and use it occasionally. It is scary that a company that markets their products as 'natural' has such yucky stuff in it!


----------



## balancedmama

Aveeno is pretty much just Johnson's and Johnson's in different packaging. Mothering had this website listed as a resource in an article in the past few years about safe skincare products: http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/ You might check it out.


----------



## 3kidsclmr

Even the all natural/organic products can have nasty stuff in them. I buy most of my stuff from Whole Foods, and still have to be really careful to read the labels. I like Burts Bees- they seem to have good ingredients, and have a nice baby line. I wanted to throw away almost everything in my house after I went on that cosmetic data base!!


----------



## popbaby

Yes, most all baby care, and adult lotions, shampoos, soaps, makeup are very toxic. I love this website: http://www.cosmeticsdatabase.com/bro...incat=babycare

main page: www.ewg.org

It's a fantastic resource!!


----------



## bellymama

yup...aveeno is part of johnson and johnson...check out the skin deep 2 report, you can see baby and mommy products that aren't very nice. i threw out almost every product i got at my baby shower.
http://www.cosmeticdatabase.com/index.php?nothanks=1


----------



## katie9143

wow....we use burts for everything other than the soap, which we use the aveeno creamy wash....i guess i will use the remaining bottles that i stocked up on at a sale in my wipe solution only and grab a bottle of the burts bath soap to use from now on. amelia has just recently started trying to drink the bath water so i have been analy scouring the baby bath with a vinegar solution i use to clean. i feel like such an idiot that i did that and then washed her with the aveeno wash....

i guess you live and learn....thanks for the intel!


----------



## doudat

Yep, I too was an avid Aveeno user (I loooooved the smell!!) but when I started getting conscious about product's ingredients, well I realized Aveeno was no better than regular Johnson's. Sucks really cause I thought the Aveeno line was "good for baby" and I felt duped.

I now use a bit of Burt's wash on dd (on smelly neck areas), mostly water for ds. Even Burt's isn't all natural, "fragrance" is listed on their ingredient list, which is toxic as well.


----------



## WhaleinGaloshes

The Aveeno Baby sunblock actually scores well on the cosemetic database scale (link already posted); it has the lowest on the 'hazard' index among sunscreens that are not mineral-based and gets a 2 = recommended rating overall.

The Aveeno daily baby lotions also score really well.

http://www.cosmeticdatabase.com/prod...baby+lotion%26


----------



## reducereuserecycle

wow! i'd never heard of this site. i like it.


----------



## ShannonPerkins001

Seriously? I never heard about this. Oh well, I got to check out on that site.


----------



## helpihavehadababy

Gonna start using this site its so scary what rubbish they pump into cosmetics, at the end of the day its all about profit not our health to this big companies.


----------



## pokeyac

There's an app called Skin Deep that you can use to get ratings on body care products. You can scan the bar code from your phone or look up products by name. It's pretty handy.


----------



## Metasequoia

EWG's Skin Deep site _is_ great.

Mercola had an article this morning mostly about flame retardants (I had no idea nail polish has flame retardants! Among other really nasty chemicals...) and he mentioned how Johnson & Johnson's baby shampoo had formaldehyde in it up until last year (only in the US, other versions sold in other countries did not.)



> Tests suggest you can absorb five pounds of chemicals each year from your daily makeup routine alone. Many of these chemicals have been directly linked to cancer or are known to cause damage to your brain, reproductive system, and other organs. On average, women apply 126 different ingredients to their skin daily and 90 percent of them have never been evaluated for safety. A handful of the most hazardous ones include:
> 
> 
> *Paraben*, a chemical found in deodorants and other cosmetics that has been shown to mimic the action of the female hormone estrogen, which can drive the growth of human breast tumors.
> *Sodium lauryl sulfate*, a surfactant, detergent and emulsifier used in thousands of cosmetic products, as well as in industrial cleaners. It's present in nearly all shampoos, scalp treatments, hair color and bleaching agents, toothpastes, body washes and cleansers, make-up foundations, liquid hand soaps, laundry detergents, and bath oils/bath salts. The real problem with SLES/SLS is that the manufacturing process (ethoxylation) results in SLES/SLS being contaminated with 1,4 dioxane, a carcinogenic by-product.
> *Phthalates *are plasticizing ingredients that have been linked to birth defects in the reproductive system of boys and lower sperm-motility in adult men, among other problems. Be aware that phthalates are often hidden on shampoo labels under the generic term "fragrance."
> *Methylisothiazolinone (MIT)*, a chemical used in shampoo to prevent bacteria from developing, which may have detrimental effects on your nervous system.
> *Toluene,* made from petroleum or coal tar, and found in most synthetic fragrances. Chronic exposure linked to anemia, lowered blood cell count, liver or kidney damage, and may affect a developing fetus.


----------

